# New Owner, Aquarius 21



## AHands (Aug 1, 2011)

Just bought a sailboat, great deal; but I've got a question to any other Aquarius 21 boat owners. Do they need an Aft Stay? It doesn't look like there has ever been anything mounted to the back of the boat, and in looking at pictures I'm not seeing anything there either. A friend with a Ranger 20 seems a little concerned over this. Any comments would be great.

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I searched Google and it looks like the answer is yes and no. Some of the photos clearly showed a backstay, one that I saw clearly did not. 

You might want to join the Aquarius owners Yahoo email list and post your question there.

But welcome to Sailnet and good luck with your boat!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

No backstay in this diagram:


----------



## AHands (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for your help!


----------

